# Minnesota beach..



## Canoeman (Mar 15, 2012)

well with an unusual warm spell for this time of year i got the rig out again..


Typical MN beach.. even in the summer :roll: :roll: 







Typical river rig beached.. lol






And my dingo dog..


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Still looks cold to me. :mrgreen: 

When you beached the boat....were you able to walk across the ice?


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 18, 2012)

The ice was still thick enough where it was hitting the ground.. wouldn't have done it if it wernt safe..


----------

